# R15 Software



## laddanator (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I have an R15 box and the hard drive crapped out. Need to replace drive but where can I get the software to load back on it. I have an R10 and SDDVR40 Tivo box that I have a copy of IC for and when I get a crapped out drive, no problem to fix but can't find an IC for the R15?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Call DirecTV so they can send you a replacement receiver.
It downloads the software automatically.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The software and boot software is stored in non-volatile RAM.

If you purchase a 160 Gb PATA (NOT SATA!) interface drive and install it the DVR will recognize a new, blank drive. It will automatically format it, load the software, and put you back in business.

There are a few things to note, however.

After your new drive is online, the box will display a screen asking for a service order number. Ignore this. But it also tells you that you have to call DirecTV and "authorize" it. This is true. You MUST have a CSR on the phone authorize the box after installing (or completely reformatting) the drive. I know, I've been through the exercise. "Refreshing" it on the web site DOESN'T WORK so don't waste your time.

When you call the CSR, tell them you are getting error code 22's on some channels so you'd like it reauthorized. The instant the CSR does this, the DVR will begin loading the program guide.

Also, you need to know what kind of dish/setup you have because you need to input this info after the format procedure is complete. Since you have an R15, you don't need to bother with SWM since this DVR doesn't support it.

One thing you might try BEFORE replacing the drive is to try a complete reformat. To do this, restart the DVR and when the message "running receiver diagnostics" appears onscreen quickly press the SELECT key on your remote. You will then be presented with an extensive diagnostics and test menu. One of the selections is to completely reformat the drive. As noted above, if you do this (and it makes it through the process) you HAVE to call DirecTV to get it back online.

Good luck!

PS: If one of my R15's drives dies I'll pop the $75 and try replacing the drive instead of wasting $20 on some used clunker DirecTV may send out.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you can use up to a 250GB drive, but the DVR will only use 160. But it might be easier to find a 250. It won't work with anything larger than that though. And as ThomasM emphasized: PATA/IDE, not SATA.


----------

